# steroids and clomid?



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi,  I suffer from MS and had an flare up back in October I was perscribed a short course of Methylprednisdone on 26th Oct for 5 days - the dose was 500mg per day.  I have just had an HSG during which I found out one tube had been unblocked during Lap & dye in sept - doc has said I can start clomid next week as I dont ovulate.
On my steriod card its says I have to advise anyone who treats me for one year that I have taken them - I dont want to risk telling and not being given clomid but I also want to do the right thing.
Is there any contra indications or is it safe for me to take clomid and hopefully get pregnant?
Please help me as I have waited so long for this I dont want anything to get in the way now - noodles


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Noodles

I am also a MS sufferer and have been on and off steroids with relapses but am unsure how this would effect you starting your clomid.  I am not sure what the answer is to your query but it is probably best to tell the doctor your situation - difficult I know but if the doc knows everything then they will know the best way to treat you.  If it means waiting a couple of months for the steroids to come out of your system and that means you will have a higher chance of a healthy pregnancy (lets think positive here) then in my books you would be better off disclosing the information.  However, at the end of the day it is up to you and how you feel.  I know the desperation that goes with trying to get pregnant but you need to make sure your immune system is a good as possible to support any pregnancy.

Hope this helps - keeping everything crossed for you and if you want to chat further just im me.  Wishing you all the best for your treatment.      

Michelle


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Michelle - nice to find someone in the same position if you know what I mean!  Congrats on your good news - take it easy and don't let yourself get too tired...I know how it is! The docs know about my MS and are fine with it but they don't know I had a relapse in Oct - this was due to the general anesthetic i had in sept for my lap & dye and hysterscopy..bummer.  The good thing is it unblocked one tube by chance so now don't need another op to unblock tubes.
I think I will tell them about steroids but cant sleep with worry of what they will say - just want to know now...........oh I'm so impatient!
Noodles


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi again - does anyone know the answer to this one?

Any help would great. Thanks - Noodles


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

noodles 

i havent got the answer but the pharmacist would tell you 

why don't you give your local chemist a call and see what they say ?

best of luck 

Love Mini xx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Noodles

Did you manage to get any answers?  I just wondered how you were getting on?

Regards

Michelle


----------

